# Buying Single Malt Scotch online



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Anyone have a good place on line that has Lagavulin 16 at a good price? I have found a few places but they either do not ship out iof state or they charge $20.00 shipping for a bottle. I can buy it local for around $88.00. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=57436

Might be some answers in that thread.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Yea I read through the threads I found with the "search" feature.  I was just wondering if anyone had found any place new or someone new might post someplace they had found. :al


----------



## olnumber7 (Apr 19, 2004)

Coming from someone who runs a retail website for single malts let me just say that saving money as a consumer is relatively easy when buying online. Unfortunately it is less easy when buying just a single bottle of a very sought after scotch. This is because you're going to pay around $20 for shipping on bottle one (thus offsetting any savings over a b&m), but if you up your order from one bottle to 2 or 3 (or more) that is where the saving really start kicking in. This is because the shipping cost is going to go up much more slowly after the first bottle. For example you might pay $20 for one bottle, but only $25 for two and so on.

Furthermore, Lagavulin (unfortunately for you) is a very high-demand product in the U.S. and supplies are spotty. This means that very few sites are going to offer you a huge discount on this item ... this is not true of all products however. My advice is to find a shop (online or otherwise) that you trust and start asking for recommendations of lesser known malts that might fit the bill ... often a retailer will be more willing to offer deep discounts on items that are not moving very quickly. 

In reality this is no different than finding those two or three cigar retailers that you really trust except for that the pool is smaller and the expertise at more of a premium.

I'm always willing to help any LLGs looking for some advice or a deal, please just pm me if you'd like some help. I'm not going to post my site because I come here to talk cigars and usually try to avoid 'talking shop' on these boards.

Hope this helped a little.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Wish I had the luxury of ordering online. I'm at the mercy of the local store owners and their stocking habits, here in Georgia.


----------



## mc185 (Nov 7, 2005)

I bought a bottle a couple of months ago for $69.99 but it was locally. Most places online charge $75 or more for it plus shipping of at least $10. If your only buying the one bottle your best off trying to find it locally. Lagavulin is also popular and there is limited supply so its hard to find a good deal on it like olnumber7 said.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Binnys in Chicago

http://www.binnys.com/

Astor Wine in NY

http://www.astorwines.com/

Hi Time in California

http://www.hitimewine.net/

All have excellent prices...


----------



## trogdor | the burninator (Jan 4, 2007)

i was real happy when Costco (warehouse store) was carrying Lagavulin 16 for $65, but they don't stock it any more. so far, this is my favorite single malt.

you might try www.bevmo.com but i think shipping will kill it.

http://www.hitimewine.net/

that's probably your best bet.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Robert,

Do I hear group buy. 

If its a good scotch and the price is right I would be in for at least two bottles.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> Robert,
> 
> Do I hear group buy.
> 
> If its a good scotch and the price is right I would be in for at least two bottles.


I would be up for at least 1 bottle, maybe 2. Let us know, maybe we could actually work this out.


----------



## Barcochris (Aug 16, 2006)

I would be interested in 2 bottels. I can't get anything here in Yuma


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Try http://www.blmwine.com/

You may have to give them a call, but they have a good selection.


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

a couple of those sites are only shipping in CA.


----------



## niterider56 (Jun 30, 2006)

missionliquor.com has great prices, unfortunately no shipping to my state.


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

rob, how about a group buy? Interested? Sounds like atleast a case is in order.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

From someone who lives in a state where I cannot get liquor shipped, I would definitely be interested in a group buy....should one start up

For some of you that cannot get liquor shipped based on the website info, check your local laws. If your state allows instate shipping of liquor then you can get out of state liquor shipped...the Supreme Court recently made a ruling on this. There are also a couple of wine vendors that basically 'look the other way' and ship anywhere. Those sites state that the onus is on the customer to know the laws of their state.


----------

